# Hi, I'm back. It's been ages!



## Turbokittykat (Jul 17, 2022)

Hi all!

I'm not exactly new but I've not been on the site for a looong time. I don't know if anyone remembers me.

Life stuff happened. Housing problems, a major, sudden, unexpected bereavement, health issues...stuff. Life, eh?

I broke my MAC and makeup addiction - largely due to being to broke to buy anything for quite a while!

I'm sorry to anyone who tried to contact me about stuff I had listed for sale at the time I dropped off the face of the Earth.

Anyway, hi, if anyone remembers me. I hope to be able to stick around for a bit this time.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 17, 2022)

Welcome back!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jul 17, 2022)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you!

I hope I don't end up re-addicted though.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 17, 2022)

Hello my friend!  So nice to see you back again!!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jul 17, 2022)

Dawn said:


> Hello my friend!  So nice to see you back again!!



Thank you!


----------

